# Iron Maiden - Final Frontier



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Any Maiden fans seen the new Iron Maiden video?

Bit of a mad sci-fi video which is as loud as the song it's for! Sounds like a good track though so can not wait for this album. To be honest I get excited over every Maiden release haha.






Also, Eddie seems to now be some mad alien creature rather than his usual zombie type persona.


----------



## MrO (Jun 18, 2009)

o yes, watched it the other day, impressed. :thumb:

Cant wait for new album and hopefully UK tour?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah it's probably their most hi-tech video to day. I have to say looking back through Maiden's old music videos, they didn't always seem to budget much for them haha. 

I hope there is a UK tour, although I'm hoping to see them play Sonisphere this year.  

Can't bloody wait, last time I saw them was about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Cool video. Have never really got back into Maiden since The Fear Of The Dark Album.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I came full circle with Maiden to be honest. I absolutely loved them when I was about 9, then went off them for a few years.

Then when I was about 15 decided to buy all of their albums on CD instead of cassette and never looked back. They had a bit of a dip with Blaze Bailey although their two albums with him were pretty good. Total return to form with 'Brave New World' in 2000 though. 

I just got my tickets through to see them at Knebworth next weekend!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Iron Maiden have really gone for it for their last few videos. Can't wait to see them at Knebworth.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah they certainly have. 

I got their 'Visions of the Beast' DVD with all their videos on. Some of them are so rubbish it's untrue. haha

Yet their latest ones have clearly had a pretty big budget.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

They have splashed the cash on this video.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah they definitely have. One of their best I must say. 

I watched their 'Live After Death' DVD last night, spandex was terrible but even back in '85 they were as flawless live as they are now.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> I came full circle with Maiden to be honest. I absolutely loved them when I was about 9, then went off them for a few years.
> 
> Then when I was about 15 decided to buy all of their albums on CD instead of cassette and never looked back. They had a bit of a dip with Blaze Bailey although their two albums with him were pretty good. Total return to form with 'Brave New World' in 2000 though.
> 
> I just got my tickets through to see them at Knebworth next weekend!!!


Got my tickets for Sonisphere also, hoping they'll play their old stuff, but I'm sure they'll put on a good show regardless!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Live After Death is awesome...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nozza said:


> Got my tickets for Sonisphere also, hoping they'll play their old stuff, but I'm sure they'll put on a good show regardless!


I would imagine they'll play a mix of their classics and some newer stuff.

Last time I saw them, they played their last album in it's entirety which was pretty cool but always good to hear a greatest hits set.



dreamtheater said:


> Live After Death is awesome...


Has to be one of the best live shows/albums ever. :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just got the album through the post today so giving it a listen.

Got some mega long tracks on it though. Last track is 11 minutes haha. 

Sounds like a bit of an epic but liking it so far, only on track 2.


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

Been a maiden fan all my life, and its diffirent to what i was expecting from them, and have to say I really like the album love the tracks Coming home and When the wild wind blows one epic track !! :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I really like the new stuff, they have continually been good throughout their career whereas Metallica have really been all over the place with some of their albums.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

bill vts said:


> Been a maiden fan all my life, and its diffirent to what i was expecting from them, and have to say I really like the album love the tracks Coming home and When the wild wind blows one epic track !! :thumb:


Yeah it is quite different, there's some quite experimental stuff going on in this new album. Thing is they are so established now that they keep their own sound but can still throw in things a bit different.



jamest said:


> I really like the new stuff, they have continually been good throughout their career whereas Metallica have really been all over the place with some of their albums.


Maiden's albums over the last 10 years have been superb. In fact I would say they haven't ever released an average album. Just some stand out more than others.

Like you say Metallica have always been up and down, as much as I like Load/Re-Load and even St Anger, they're not albums I come back to like 'Master of Pupets' or '..And Justice for All'. Half of Metallicas problems have been within the band and becoming rock stars, battling egos and all that nonsense.

With Maiden you get the impression that they're proffessional and know they have a job to do. Plus Steve Harris is the boss haha.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

The Final Frontier has taken me a few listens to really get...very progressive, which I like. Maiden still have it, and not living on past glories.

Up The Irons!!!!

I am playing a track off the new album this week on my radio show, Thursday night's at 9pm or on the player, OneLife's New Release Show

www.rockradioni.co.uk


----------



## MrO (Jun 18, 2009)

Got my CD through the post today :thumb:

Shall stick it on in the car on the way home tonight and annoy Mrs O!

Noticed on IM's web site they have stated plenty of tour dates to come in 2011!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

dreamtheater said:


> The Final Frontier has taken me a few listens to really get...very progressive, which I like. Maiden still have it, and not living on past glories.


It's definitely more progressive than they have been, similar in that sense to 'A Matter of Life and Death', that album took me longer to get into I must admit.

Like you say though, no past glories. They could churn out the typically catchy numbers but good to see their music still changing.

Although 'Starblind' reminds me of their Seventh Son era in places.



MrO said:


> Noticed on IM's web site they have stated plenty of tour dates to come in 2011!


Glad to hear it! Shall definitely try and catch them again next year.

Absolutely incredible band live.


----------

